# sudocrem on babys face?



## xxkayla89xx

Hi ladies! 

My DD is nearly 5 weeks old has had developed acne on her face.. Its on her cheeks and chin, it doesn't seem to be bothering her but I was wondering if I would be able to put sudocrem on it or should I just leave it alone? Xx


----------



## phoenix333

I think it should be ok for now as it's fine for nappy rash, but if you are concerned I would go to the GP or have a word with the HV and get something specific for it x


----------



## CatherineK

We always just used water amp a light pat dry on baby acne. Its normal, no need to but creams on it. Could make it worse.


----------



## special_kala

I cant see that it would hurt it.

sudocrem isnt just nappy rash cream it works on alot of skin issues


----------



## sethsmummy

i would just leave it be hun if it were me. I could just be little milk spots which go away on their own. xx


----------



## ppgirlsteph

My 6 week old also has baby acne, I've just been cleaning his face with water, everyone has told me that the spots will go away on their own in time :flower:


----------



## holidaysan

DS had baby acne. GP prescribed some mild hydrocortisone cream which cleared it up within 3 days. If it starts looking sore, red and angry then you need to see your GP. I wouldn't use sudocrem. I used it on acne and it burnt. When DS had dry cheeks I used bepanthen.

Xx


----------



## mudgekin1989

xxkayla89xx said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> My DD is nearly 5 weeks old has had developed acne on her face.. Its on her cheeks and chin, it doesn't seem to be bothering her but I was wondering if I would be able to put sudocrem on it or should I just leave it alone? Xx

As most others would, I would recommend going to the GP if you're worried... Saying that, my son had a rash and I asked my mum (she has 5 kids) if sudocrem would be the best bet, she recommended Vaseline, said something about there being less chemicals, or no scent... Or something to that effect. x

:hugs:


----------



## NaturalMomma

Baby acne is common because the skin is very fragile. I would just leave it or put breastmilk on it.


----------



## Eleanor ace

DS had baby acne, the doctor said to put sudocrem on and it worked well.


----------



## Bats11

Sudocrem is perfectly fine to put on babies face, I put it on my babies face when she was 5wks old & it took it all away so quick!! I love sudocrem, I put it on scratches, insect bites, even if I get the odd pimple I put sudocrem on it and it gets rid of it real quick :thumbup:


----------



## shelx

Its fine. My LO has a cold atm and a sore nose so ive put some under and around his nose for bedtime hoping to keep it from going raw.


----------



## youngwife20

I dont agree with the cotizone creme. they gave it to my daughter it cleared it up and asoon as we stopped using it it came back. 
I agree with either breastmilk . or leave it be. but always cosultant your gp. and only bath your baby with water. 

We also you olatum bath formula ( you put one lids worth in the water) her skin is amazing now people says her skin is so clear like a doll. when she was younger she had rashes all over and we never used anything in her bath etc x


----------



## Dee_H

It is best to just leave it. Baby acne is very common and will go away on it's own. The cream may irritate it more or get in their eyes or mouth. Just wash baby's face with water. It is recommended not to use anything.


----------

